# New Fire HD 6



## MrKnucklehead

what am I missing, new Fire HD 6 is going to sell for $99 and older 7" Kindle Fire HD listed for $199...

other than one inch smaller what is the difference that they can list it for $100 less

I will NEVER buy another Kindle unless it has speakers for Audible.com and limited professional narration with Kindle Unlimited....

this is exactly what I'm looking for, a device smaller and lighter than the Kindle HD 7" that I'm currently using but hesitant because it seems too good to be true...

the only time I'll use speakers is for Kindle narration for reading, I have two IPads I'll use for music or streaming...


----------



## booklover888

MrKnucklehead said:


> what am I missing, new Fire HD 6 is going to sell for $99 and older 7" Kindle Fire HD listed for $199...
> 
> other than one inch smaller what is the difference that they can list it for $100 less
> 
> I will NEVER buy another Kindle unless it has speakers for Audible.com and limited professional narration with Kindle Unlimited....
> 
> this is exactly what I'm looking for, a device smaller and lighter than the Kindle HD 7" that I'm currently using but hesitant because it seems too good to be true...
> 
> the only time I'll use speakers is for Kindle narration for reading, I have two IPads I'll use for music or streaming...


Isn't it great? I ordered a blue Fire 6. If I love it, I'll order a pink for my daughters. Yes you can play all your Audible books on it, as well as the whisper sync for voice Kindle books, and the Kindle Unlimited narrated books.

I ordered the 16gb for $119. Can't wait!

You can't compare this to previous years' Fires. You can compare it to this year's HD7, which is bigger, heavier, but has much better speakers, and of course, costs more.

We have stacks of 7" tablets, so a 6" one is very intriguing. I already sold my 2013 Fire HD!

So I was like, 6" Kindle Voyage with 4gb, $199, or 6" Fire with 16gb, $119....no contest!


----------



## SVD

I ordered one as well. (16GB, white). Specs and price looked good. It will replace my first gen Fire. Except for the screen size, I don't see much difference either. 6"HD might be a little more portable. Maybe Amazon is testing a 6" screen for the next Fire phone.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

one thing I just noticed under specs is mono speaker...

which I'm going to assume is if you're wearing headphones you only get audio into one ear


----------



## Dragle

I just pre-ordered a Cobalt Blue one with 16GB storage.  Couldn't resist! October 16th.  Normally I am a late adopter for tech stuff but I'm a sucker for Kindles...  

I was going to point out the mono speaker but you beat me to it, MrKnucklehead.  But the headphone jack IS stereo, so it's fine for me as I would be listening with headphones. Important to note if you plan to listen with the built-in speaker though.


----------



## Meemo

I've ordered the 16 gb w/SO in magenta.  

I'm used to listening to audiobooks with one ear - I use a bluetooth earpiece for listening, and I verified that the HD6 has bluetooth (although I probably wouldn't use it for listening much anyway, I usually use my iPhone).  I liked the portability of it, and the great price point.  I'm still primarily an iPad user, but this will be a great size for carrying in my purse, and gives me access to the apps I'd accumulated and can't access now.  

The new HD 7" is $139 for 8 gb and $159 for 16 gb, by the way.  I had the original Fire and the first gen Fire HD, really thought I was done with the Fires, but at this price I couldn't resist.


----------



## tsemple

I pre-ordered the HD6/16, but today Amazon had a one day, $40 discount on a refurbished HDX and I ordered that. The HDX has MUCH better specs, Mayday, dual band/dual antenna wifi, dual speakers and mics, higher resolution and color-accurate screen, faster CPU, better time-between-charge (including special power mode that extends that to 18 hours if using the reading app only), etc. And it will be getting an OS update to match the new 4th gen tablets. I wan't even thinking of getting one at $199.

The HD6 has a few things HDX does not: 2MP rear-facing camera, smaller form factor, SlimPort compatible USB (enables connection to HDMI display with an inexpensive converter, whereas HDX offers only wireless casting). But otherwise, HDX has it beat and is in my mind well worth the $40 more I'm paying for it. I'm definitely going to play with the HD6 before sending it back, though. It is cute.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

just concerning the reading part of the new Fire HD 6, I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it...

Weight: only drops from 10.7 oz in HD 7 to 10.1 oz in HD 6...

Dimensions: only drop from 7.3 x 5.0 x 3.5 to 6.7 x4.1 x 0.4...

so it's only .6 ounces lighter and .6 inches smaller...

I'm one of the Kindle owners with an IPad, so I don't care about the improvements in camera and other improvements I'll never use...

are their any other improments in the reading part of new device to make me fork over $100


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think the main 'pro' of the new HD6 is just the size. Or, if you already feel like a 7" screen is about as small as you can use with any comfort, it's a con.   All about offering options, I'd say.  Remember, they're not just trying to sell new devices to everyone already on the bandwagon -- they also want to get a few more people to climb aboard.


----------



## Seleya

I'm going to preorder one ( in cobalt, I think), as soon as I manage to sell my Kindle (the basic, not the PW) I read quite a few Scribd books and I can't wait to try immersion reading (for non-native readers the ability to read and listen in sync is invaluable).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seleya said:


> I'm going to preorder one ( in cobalt, I think), as soon as I manage to sell my Kindle (the basic, not the PW) I read quite a few Scribd books and I can't wait to try immersion reading (for non-native readers the ability to read and listen in sync is invaluable).


You'll probably like the new 'word wise' feature that's supposed to be coming as well . . . . it's supposed to define 'harder' words directly in the text. I know I've read about it in connection with the eInk kindles but I assume it'll be on the Fires as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> You'll probably like the new 'word wise' feature that's supposed to be coming as well . . . . it's supposed to define 'harder' words directly in the text. I know I've read about it in connection with the eInk kindles but I assume it'll be on the Fires as well.


Uh-oh Ann, we talked about ASSume when discussing the size of sleeve needed for the Voyage!

I have an HDX 7inch and love it for travel, but am not gonna shell out for the even smaller new model. Seven inch touchscreen is already too small for my fingers when web browsing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Uh-oh Ann, we talked about ASSume when discussing the size of sleeve needed for the Voyage!


Good Point! And I just went and checked and can find no mention of the Word Wise thing on the Fire HD6 page. Or any of the other Fire devices either. Hmm.

I am optimistic, however, that the OS4 may come to at least the 2013 HDX models, of which I have the 7 and 8.9 sizes already. That would add Firefly which is pretty cool. I'm a little surprised they don't seem to have put the dynamic perspective on the new HDX -- that was a highly touted feature of the Fire Phone.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think the main 'pro' of the new HD6 is just the size. Or, if you already feel like a 7" screen is about as small as you can use with any comfort, it's a con.  All about offering options, I'd say.  Remember, they're not just trying to sell new devices to everyone already on the bandwagon -- they also want to get a few more people to climb aboard.


the device I'm waiting for is the current Paperwhite WITH speakers for Professional Narration...

IMO: Jeff Bezos will NEVER offer this device because the sale of Kindle Fire's would go down the tubes because Kindle owners that also have an IPad wouldn't have any reason buy to buy Kindle Fire because they already have a device with internet access and camera, etc!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MrKnucklehead said:


> the device I'm waiting for is the current Paperwhite WITH speakers for Professional Narration...
> 
> IMO: Jeff Bezos will NEVER offer this device because the sale of Kindle Fire's would go down the tubes because Kindle owners that also have an IPad wouldn't have any reason buy to buy Kindle Fire because they already have a device with internet access and camera, etc!!!


We have had a significant number of members ask for sound to come back to the eInks. But, yeah, I think that ship has sailed on the Fire tide.

For myself, I don't have a need or desire for sound on my eInk -- rarely even use it on my Fires -- so it's not a big deal to me. I'm not jumping on a new Fire this time around, but have pre-ordered the new Voyage eInk.


----------



## D/W

tsemple said:


> The HD6 has a few things HDX does not: 2MP rear-facing camera, smaller form factor, *SlimPort compatible USB (enables connection to HDMI display with an inexpensive converter*, whereas HDX offers only wireless casting). But otherwise, HDX has it beat and is in my mind well worth the $40 more I'm paying for it. I'm definitely going to play with the HD6 before sending it back, though. It is cute.


Thanks SO much for mentioning that the Fire HD 6 has a SlimPort-compatible USB! Since the HDX models don't have that feature (why?), I assumed the less expensive HDs didn't either.

I may have to buy one of these.  I think Amazon will have a big hit with this one!


----------



## mlewis78

DreamWeaver said:


> Thanks SO much for mentioning that the Fire HD 6 has a SlimPort-compatible USB! Since the HDX models don't have that feature (why?), I assumed the less expensive HDs didn't either.
> 
> I may have to buy one of these.  I think Amazon will have a big hit with this one!


I think this is the same port that the HD (my 7" is from 2012) has? I used that feature until I bought the fire TV.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

is there a different delivery date if you're on a Amazon Prime

I pre-ordered the above item and received email confirmation that it will be shipped
Oct 6th and I will receive it Wednesday, Oct 8th!!!

Amazon.com still lists new Kindle's coming out Oct 16th (10 days later)...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MrKnucklehead said:


> is there a different delivery date if you're on a Amazon Prime
> 
> I pre-ordered the above item and received email confirmation that it will be shipped
> Oct 6th and I will receive it Wednesday, Oct 8th!!!
> 
> Amazon.com still lists new Kindle's coming out Oct 16th (10 days later)...


HD6 was to be released Oct 2, per the product page.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha

Black only is scheduled to ship Oct 2, all other colors are scheduled to ship Oct 16.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, I guess it depends on what color Mr. Knucklehead ordered...he never mentioned a color, just that he had ordered the "above item." 

Betsy


----------



## MrKnucklehead

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, I guess it depends on what color Mr. Knucklehead ordered...he never mentioned a color, just that he had ordered the "above item."
> 
> Betsy


we'll that answered my one question, I cancelled order because I ordered Cobalt and it switched it to black...

Now my big dilemma is do I re-order and settle for black or wait 2 weeks to get the colour I want


----------



## Toby

Wait 2 weeks.


----------



## photocat

FWIW I ordered the black and will get the "color" in the form of the Amazon case (if you use a case, doesn't really matter what color the tablet is).  I tend to prefer "naked" tablets but the Amazon designed cases are beautiful, form fitting, slim - just what a case should be in my opinion.  Since I got the 6 to be more portable, I was definitely getting a case for it to protect it in my bag from scratches.

The Amazon cases come in the exact same colors as the HD6 along with a couple of additional choices (purple and red)


----------



## 68564

2 weeks is nothing. If the color of the device matters to you at all, wait.


----------



## Meemo

I'd actually put a black one in my cart yesterday and considered making the switch to get it sooner. But I prefer not to use a case/cover and knew I'd end up getting a skin to "dress up" a black one, so it makes more sense for me to just be patient and wait for the pink. Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll end up shipping them a bit early.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

got it when Best Buy opened this morning, lucky I went when I did because they only got in 6 on first delivery...

I'm still playing around with it, bookmarks seem like they work more like the Kindle app than the other three Kindles I have...

call me Mr Knucklehead but I'm still looking for the manuel to see how everything works...


----------



## ireadbooks

Mr Knucklehead, how are you faring with the screen? I'm considering one but 6" sounds so tiny. 

Are you having to scroll or enlarge a lot? How's typing on the keyboard? 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## MrKnucklehead

ireadbooks said:


> Mr Knucklehead, how are you faring with the screen? I'm considering one but 6" sounds so tiny.
> 
> Are you having to scroll or enlarge a lot? How's typing on the keyboard?
> 
> Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


so far so good, I've only used it for reading so far...

It's a heavier than I like, but, it's in my wheelhouse with a 6" screen that I can now use for 
professional narration with Kindle Unlimited and text- to-voice for other books...

I've posted on several other threads that I have an IPad Air for all internet stuff and music etc...


----------



## D/W

MrKnucklehead said:


> call me Mr Knucklehead but I'm still looking for the manuel to see how everything works...


From http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201596920:



> The Fire Tablet User Guide is available on-device:
> 
> 1. On your Fire Tablet, swipe down from the top of the screen and tap *Settings*.
> 2. Tap *Help*, and then tap *User Guide*.


This Amazon web page has helpful user info: Support for Fire HD 6.


----------



## Toby

Let me know it works for audible books. If you have an HDX, let me know if the sound is compatable or not. Thanks!


----------



## MrKnucklehead

2nd day with new KindleFire HD 6"  and I'm loving  it so far, although I've only used it as a book reader so far...

it has  a 4th screen colour if you're interested, it's sort of a light green...

Q: can anyone who has the new one tell me how you can change the text-to-voice from female to male


----------



## D/W

If anyone has hooked up the Fire HD 6 to their TV via the SlimPort-compatible USB port and watched an Amazon Instant Video, I'd be _very_ interested to know how that looks on the big screen. Is the video quality excellent? Does the picture fill the entire TV screen?


----------



## MrKnucklehead

DreamWeaver said:


> If anyone has hooked up the Fire HD 6 to their TV via the SlimPort-compatible USB port and watched an Amazon Instant Video, I'd be _very_ interested to know how that looks on the big screen. Is the video quality excellent? Does the picture fill the entire TV screen?


DWeaver, I have two questions:

(1) do you need an extra attachment to make it work on large screen

(2) will it work on any website that includes streaming I have a Roku stick but it only works on streaming sites that you have an account with like Amazon Prime or Netflix...


----------



## Tabatha

MrKnucklehead said:


> DWeaver, I have two questions:
> 
> (1) do you need an extra attachment to make it work on large screen


You do need an extra attachment cable to connect to tv.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-HDMI-Adapter-Tablets-Generation/dp/B00LCKUT8A/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1412468491&sr=1-7

There is also a usb cable available to attach mice, keyboards, and jump drives.


----------



## parakeetgirl

Love my LittleFire. I have a cover coming Monday. I love the size, small enough to be very portable but not so small that it's unuseable. I  think I made the right decision to go with black. I can always add color via skins and cases anyway. 

Reading on ot is great and the size works well for games too. I haven't watched videos on it yet.


----------



## barryem

My Fire HD 6 came today and I've spent 2 or 3 hours playing with it now.  There are a few disappointments but overall I'm really pleased with it.

The screen is excellent.  Yes it's small but so far that hasn't presented any problems.  I've watched a TV show on Amazon Prime and even though I'm used to watching on a 7" and 10" screen I didn't find the smaller size to be an issue.  Of course this is a case where bigger is better but not all that much better.  I get absorbed in the story and the device disappears anyway.

The speaker is not as loud as the speaker on my 1st generation Fire HD 7" but it's louder than the average tablet, and it's clear.  Sound is good for such a small speaker.  No disappointment there.  I did use a bluetooth speaker with the TV show I watched but I listened to a few minutes of an Audible book and a couple of songs with the built-in speaker and it was fine.

We browsing on the small screen is okay.  With a couple of exceptions it works very well.  I did run into a few bugs but nothing that caused serious problems.  The worse was when I'd do a search and while I was typing the keyboard would disappear.  That happened a few times, probably because the page under the search finished loading, but I'm not sure that was the reason.  If that is going to turn off the keyboard it shouldn't turn it on till then.  I'm sure they'll fix that.  In the meantime I've learned to wait before typing.

There were a few other glitches but I no longer remember the details.  They were all minor and caused me to do some little thing over again.  Nothing bad enough to remember it.  It is a new version of the OS so this is kind of normal.  I've had far more problems with IOS 8 and with Windows 8.

The most exciting feature is it's size.  This is going to be very handy.  It's small enough to easily carry and it's large enough to be easy to use.  I have a non-smartphone that's free but I need more features so I carry a smartphone which doesn't have service, just Wifi access enough of the time to be useful.  The HD 6 won't fit in my shirt pocket like the phone does but it'll fit in a front pants pocket.  I'm not sure yet it'll replace that smartphone but I'm hopeful that it will.  I'll know in a couple days.

I guess my biggest disappointment is reading on it.  I'm one of those people who is bothered by reading on an LCD screen.  I normally read on a Paperwhite.  But when I'm out and about it's handy to have a book on the phone.  Reading on the HD 6 is going to be more problematic than on the phone.  The brightness of the backlight and the thinness of the fonts just don't give me the ease the phone does.  The Kindle app on the phone let's me lower the brightness more than on the HD6 and gives me darker fonts.  I can use it for short sessions and that's what I use the phone for but the sessions will have to be shorter.  It won't be as good for reading as the phone but it might be good enough.  Time will tell.

I also played a game of Mahjongg on it and it was fine for that.  Just the right size for my hand and big enough to be easy to play.  This might be the perfect size for some games.

Barry


----------



## HappyGuy

Barry, I do most of my reading on my HDX. I set the reading screen for black on sepia and find it easier on my eyes than full black on white. You may want to try that. On my HDX I open a book, tap the middle to bring up the menu, tap View, tap the sepia setting (on the HDX it's the second to the right most button).


----------



## barryem

I have tried reading with the black screen and white text, as well as the other colors. The black screen is easier on my eyes but I don't like it.  The sepia is also a little easier but the contrast isn't as good.

What I'd really like is a sepia background with black text.  I just don't think it has enough options.

On my phone using Moon+ reader I can set a sepia or grey background and carefully adjust both the grey and the brightness for the best reading.  I can adjust both the darkness and the boldness of the fonts.  I don't have that option in the HD 6.  Of course I usually use the Kindle app on the phone, not Moon+, but even that has better options.

One thing related to this that I forgot to mention in my post was that adjusting the brightness in the reading app on the HD 6 also adjusts it for the tablet as a whole, which isn't true on the phone's Kindle app.  That means I have to adjust it before and after each reading session. I'm hopeful this is a bug and will be fixed but at the moment that's how it is.

Barry


----------



## Dragle

Barry,

You might want to send that as customer feedback to Amazon.  It seems strange that their own kindle app isn't consistent on different devices and there is no reason I can think of why their app shouldn't give users more control over how it looks.


----------



## lynnfw1

I'm excited that the hdx 8.9 is almost unchanged except for fire os 4.0, which I'll get anyway.  

I preordered the 16 gb hd6 in magenta as a Christmas gift for my 7 year old, who has been using our  hand-me-down original fires.  I think she's going to love the portability of the small screen. I cancelled my Amazon preorder this morning and traded in our old 2nd generation fire non-hd at Best Buy for their $50 trade-in promotion and reordered the HD 6 for $70 

Now, I'm just hoping for a kindle accessory promotion so I can get a deal on the standing case.

Happy camper!


----------



## MrKnucklehead

I also noticed it's not exactly TOUCHSCREEN when you go to turn audio on or off...

you have to touch the screen with a fair amount of pressure...

I wish the Professional Narration worked like the Text-to Voice where if you manually go forward or backward on screen the audio stops...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Hi, everyone! Well, I've gotten sucked into the Fire world! I just ordered a Fire HD 6, after seeing the cute image and low price splashed across the screen when I went to Amazon.com. I've used an Android device before, but not a Fire, so I may have a few questions. So let's dive right in with my first one: On the Fire 6, will I notice any difference if I rent/buy HD vs. SD videos? I've got a roughly 30-inch TV at home, and we've always rented SD, and it always looked fine. I'll have to look up what the resolution is on that TV. It's possible this 6-inch tablet has a higher resolution! I doubt I'll watch much on the Fire, but I'm thinking it will be handy for some yoga videos I'm thinking of buying (I often can't do yoga in the living room because of our cat who claws the mat and likes to bite bare feet, so I go to another room, which doesn't have a TV).


----------



## booklover888

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Hi, everyone! Well, I've gotten sucked into the Fire world! I just ordered a Fire HD 6, after seeing the cute image and low price splashed across the screen when I went to Amazon.com. I've used an Android device before, but not a Fire, so I may have a few questions. So let's dive right in with my first one: On the Fire 6, will I notice any difference if I rent/buy HD vs. SD videos? I've got a roughly 30-inch TV at home, and we've always rented SD, and it always looked fine. I'll have to look up what the resolution is on that TV. It's possible this 6-inch tablet has a higher resolution! I doubt I'll watch much on the Fire, but I'm thinking it will be handy for some yoga videos I'm thinking of buying (I often can't do yoga in the living room because of our cat who claws the mat and likes to bite bare feet, so I go to another room, which doesn't have a TV).


Congratulations! I absolutely love my Fire 6 and take it almost everywhere.

If you are happy with SD video on your TV, you will be happy with it on the Fire, I think. I haven't watched any videos yet. Maybe I'll give it a try tonight.

What color did you buy, and when will it be delivered?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

booklover888 said:


> Congratulations! I absolutely love my Fire 6 and take it almost everywhere.
> 
> If you are happy with SD video on your TV, you will be happy with it on the Fire, I think. I haven't watched any videos yet. Maybe I'll give it a try tonight.
> 
> What color did you buy, and when will it be delivered?


Thanks for the info! I bought black, but with a purple cover. At first, I bought blue, but then when I was selecting a cover, I thought the blue bezel plus the purple cover surrounding it might be TOO colorful. So I cancelled and re-ordered black. It is out for delivery today! I won't be home til 5:30pm.

One reason I bought it is for Prime music - I've been really enjoying that, but the app doesn't work great on my older Nexus 7 (part of the fault is probably with the Nexus 7 which is slow in general, which is another reason I've been considering a new tablet). And I think the smaller size will feel more reasonable as a music-listening device. And the yoga videos will be nice with the stand/cover. Although I mostly read on my Voyage, some things are nice in color, such as the color photos in the travel guides I'm reading. Also, although I can read on the bus on the way to work, I feel oogy if I try to read on the way home, so the synced ebook/audio books (I'm trying out Kindle Unlimited - yeah, I'm TOTALLY sucked into the Amazon ecosystem) is handy for that.


----------



## Meemo

I'm still really liking my HD6, I have a free temp subscription to Scribd and and been reading on it using that app. Nice size for reading, although I still prefer reading on my PW2 over a backlit screen. Videos look great on it and the Bluetooth works well for streaming Prime music playlists to my speaker in the kitchen (as well as all the free/cheap music I've picked up from Amazon). I had a 7" original Fire and Fire HD, this is an improvement despite the smaller size and lower price.  

My granddaughter fell in love with mine, and DH and I stumbled on a returned one in a store yesterday so we picked it up for her for $89 (the 8GB model) - will have to clear it with her parents but if they say it's okay that'll be her Christmas gift from us - along with a good sturdy cover for it. Gave it a good check yesterday to be sure everything works properly. We tried picking up cheapo Android tablets once before for her and her brother, but they were so aggravating just to get them set up the kids never even saw them. One thing the Fires have going for them is ease of use.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Got it! Fairly great so far. One question, which isn't specific to Fire, but I discovered it on Fire. I though books sent to the Personal Document service would sync to furthest page read, but they don't. I was concerned it was just a Fire thing, but I went to the book on my Voyage and "sync to furthest page read" is faded out there, too (option just doesn't appear on Fire). Considering it does sync notes, highlights, etc. on personal docs, I wonder why it can't sync furthest page read... I guess it's encouragement to get books through Amazon.

EDITED to add: On another book that is also a personal document (emailed it to my kindle), when I opened it, it did ask if I wanted to go to the location that I was at on my Voyage. But the other didn't, and I don't see an option to tell it to. Hm...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I'm a little bummed to see that some apps in the Amazon app store - including some that I've bought for my older android tablet - don't seem to be usable on the Fire 6. Specifically, several Angry Birds games, and the Zinio app. I was a bit upset about Zinio (an app for reading magazines that I can get from my Library online) because I did check that the Zinio app was in the Amazon app store before I bought the Fire. Luckily googling brought me to Zinio's FAQ where they specifically said how to get the app on the Fire. And I'm not too bothered by the Angry Birds not being compatible since for some reason I have 1050 "coins" to spend in the app store. So I bought an angry birds game that does work.

I'm just surprised that some apps in Amazon's app store don't work on Amazon's tablets.

But - still loving the Fire!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Got it! Fairly great so far. One question, which isn't specific to Fire, but I discovered it on Fire. I though books sent to the Personal Document service would sync to furthest page read, but they don't. I was concerned it was just a Fire thing, but I went to the book on my Voyage and "sync to furthest page read" is faded out there, too (option just doesn't appear on Fire). Considering it does sync notes, highlights, etc. on personal docs, I wonder why it can't sync furthest page read... I guess it's encouragement to get books through Amazon.
> 
> EDITED to add: On another book that is also a personal document (emailed it to my kindle), when I opened it, it did ask if I wanted to go to the location that I was at on my Voyage. But the other didn't, and I don't see an option to tell it to. Hm...


It's been my experience that documents I send through 'send to kindle' DO sync -- even most recent page read -- as long as they end up in kindle format. So PDFs I send do NOT, but anything I send that gets converted to Amazon format do.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's been my experience that documents I send through 'send to kindle' DO sync -- even most recent page read -- as long as they end up in kindle format. So PDFs I send do NOT, but anything I send that gets converted to Amazon format do.


I think the problem with one book was because I had accidentally sent it to my kindle twice (so it was in my personal docs twice). It was doing very funny things, like I'd remove it (on my Voyage) from my "to be read" collection, so it'd be on the homescreen outside of any collection, then as I was looking at the home screen, it would vanish, back into the collection. But for other books, it seems to by syncing ok. After the problem with the first book, when I was testing another, I think I was switching back and forth too quickly and it wasn't syncing, but that's not a realistic test. When you're reading, you'll be on a new location for a little while and the kindle will have time to phone home.


----------



## MsScarlett

Those of you that have been using this for a bit...are you still noticing app compatibility issues?  I'd like to get one for my nephew to replace the original Fire that finally died, but I am wondering if the apps he likes to play will be usable on it.


----------



## Seleya

Most of my apps are compatible, I can check compatibility for you if you want to be sure.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

This is one thing that surprised me - that apps sold in Amazon's app store wouldn't work on Amazon's own tablets. Of course, if you're buying apps after you've bought your fire, you can check before you buy. But I had apps, some of which I paid for, that wouldn't work on Fire - including all the Angry Birds apps I had. I had to re-buy a new version of Angry Birds. I think about 1/4 of the apps I already had wouldn't work on my Fire.


----------

